# Lang smoke stack??



## itried (Dec 15, 2016)

Question for everyone that has a lang. I ran across a video on youtube where a guy was showing off his new lang 36. The stack was a two piece, it looked like they welded a coupling into the main chamber and then the stack would just slip on and off as needed. The guy was puzzled as well. Is this how they come? I'm thinking about gettting a patio deluxe 48 and would hate to have to get it welding if it came that way. I have searched on Lang's site and they didnt mention anything about it.

Thanks


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 15, 2016)

From what I understand they're pretty good about customizing things to the buyer's liking. I'd just call or email and ask about it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 15, 2016)

I think that is an option they offer.

You put it on to smoke with & take it off for storage.

It sure would make it a lot easier to find a cover for the smoker if the stack was off.

Al


----------



## itried (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks guys, i will give them a call or email. Havent thought about covering it.


----------



## phatbac (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm pretty sure stock the stack is fully welded on. but they are nice folks to work with if there is something in particular you need. I keep mine in a garage  but i do have a cover that fits it. its a charbroil 72" cover fits it with the stack welded on quite well but that is for the 36" patio model not a 48" deluxe you may have to have a cover custom cut for it. check out pics of my pit "Black Betty" at the bottom of  my signature for pics i took of here when she was brand new and moving forward.

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## bayourouge (Dec 17, 2016)

I have a Lang 36 patio. I needed the stack removable to be able to load into my cargo trailer. Lang was kind enough to make it removable at no charge to me. There is a short nipple on the cook chamber and  the stack just slips onto. The fit is not tight but does not cause any issues for me. The standard offering is welded so you have to ask for this.


----------



## bayourouge (Dec 17, 2016)

I have a Lang 36 patio. I needed the stack removable to be able to load into my cargo trailer. Lang was kind enough to make it removable at no charge to me. There is a short nipple on the cook chamber and  the stack just slips onto. The fit is not tight but does not cause any issues for me. The standard offering is welded so you have to ask for this.

Sorry - it looks like I got posted twice. Ignore this one.


----------



## ob one (Dec 28, 2016)

I also have a Lang 36 Patio. I'm handicapped and in a power wheelchair.  Ben Lang lowered the table and made it fold down to accommodate me in my chair.  I have it on a screened in porch to be able to run on some concrete as this chair dosen't do well on the grass.  My wife was complaining about all the smoke getting into the house so I made an extension to the stack out of some dryer vent tubing.  Cut off the rain cap mounted it up on the new stack to keep out the rain.  Ran it outside and up above the roof.  Here's a picture of it.  OH notice the fine Blue smoke.  This was from when I smoked 4 large ribs last Monday.  The wife aint complaining anymore.













smokestack.JPG



__ ob one
__ Dec 28, 2016


----------



## hardcookin (Dec 28, 2016)

Nice setup OB! Thumbs Up


----------

